# TUG Classified Ads



## Troopers (Jul 9, 2008)

I find it suprising that there are huge disparities in For Sale prices for identical timeshares on the TUG ads.  Don't the sellers, especially the brokers, realize that most of those of us on this board are somewhat knowledgeble.  They can certainly ask as much as they want but it just baffles me.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2008)

before anyone posts an ad there is a large link to the "how to sell your timeshare" article that we recommend each person read.

its also linked in the new membership guide, and directly from the homepage.

Unfortunately many choose to not read...or not follow the recommendations in the article.

Not quite sure what more we can do 

open to suggestions however!


----------



## Troopers (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't think there's anything that TUG can do.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 9, 2008)

R Chen said:


> I don't think there's anything that TUG can do.




.. nor should TUG do anything.  Each seller is free to set whatever price he/she wants to.  Each buyer is free to respond or not.

I can just imagine the howling if the system rejected an ad because the price was set too high ...


----------



## lprstn (Jul 9, 2008)

I second that Tug should not try to stop anyone from posting their ad price for what they want.  If a buyer doesn't see what they want here for cheap they can certainly find it elsewhere.  There is always someone trying to unload their unwanted TS expenses...someone's trash can be someone else's treasure...  Lets face it TS are not $$ making purchases...and for some its a dead weight...


----------



## geekette (Jul 9, 2008)

And remember that anyone can post an ad - you do not have to be a participant of Tug.  So the audience is not just Tuggers - some Joe from Far Point, Antartica could browse the ads.  Joe might pay the inflated price.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2008)

actually in the new timeshare marketplace...to post an ad you must actually be a TUG member.


----------



## geekette (Jul 9, 2008)

ooop, sorry, thanks for the correction.


----------



## Troopers (Jul 9, 2008)

lprstn said:


> I second that Tug should not try to stop anyone from posting their ad price for what they want.  If a buyer doesn't see what they want here for cheap they can certainly find it elsewhere.  There is always someone trying to unload their unwanted TS expenses...someone's trash can be someone else's treasure...  Lets face it TS are not $$ making purchases...and for some its a dead weight...



Agreed.  I'm not suggesting TUG do anything.

My point is that TUG provides me an opportunity to educate myself about TS.  I would bet that there are many others like myself.  I have read "only IF I had found TUG before I bought..." numerous times.  TUG is not a marketplace like Ebay or Craigslist where the majority of the buyers are not informed.  TUG is a marketplace where TS priced at outrageous amounts is very unlikely to be sold.  I hope the sellers are the uneducated ones and not the buyers.

Thanks TUG for allowing me to be a informed buyer.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2008)

I would certainly give just about anything to ensure every new member to TUG (or at least those who are going to post a for sale ad) would read the how to sell article in its entirety.

that and the cold hard facts one as well...

however it is pretty common knowledge that most people merely skim over emails and pages that have any sort of length to them (even I am guilty of it at times)

such is reality these days :/

TUG is here to educate...and as a byproduct of demand...the timeshare marketplace exists.

however if we could somehow turn the marketplace into "THE" place for selling/renting/exchanging your timeshare...then as a byproduct of that exposure...more people would become educated on timeshares!


----------



## lprstn (Jul 9, 2008)

By the way...

I love the new classifieds look!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks!  seems to be the overwhelming consensus on it...we are pleased everyone likes it so much!


----------

